
This minimalist cell phone is designed to be as basic as possible – The Verge - msh
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/6/15569624/the-light-phone-cell-minimal-gadget
======
airbreather
Designed to be as basic as possible, but still runs android so only has three
day standby on a 2g device.

Basic 2g Nokia standby 30 days.

Plus in Australia no more 2g any more.

Seems like an epic fail.

